# Keylogger Discovered on HP Laptops



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

> HP isn't doing too well on the security front recently. Last month the company was accused of quietly installing spyware on Windows PCs. This month, a keylogger has been found on over 460 different models of HP laptop.


News: Keylogger Discovered on HP Laptops


----------

